
Yann LeCun BayLearn keynote: Obstacles on the path to AI (slides in comments) - nabla9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe-uxTUnoCs
======
nabla9
slides:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKBnD5y2M8NbWN6XzM5UXkwNDA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKBnD5y2M8NbWN6XzM5UXkwNDA/view?pli=1)

